# CO Allocation for 175 - DIAC timelines



## samdeking (Jun 14, 2012)

Hi All,

The new timelines for case officer allocation has been published by DIAC (as on 4th July) - Refer here

But according to this, all 175 applications lodged before 6th January 2012 have been allocated but I have seen on this forum applications lodged in May 2012 getting a case officer assigned. Is this figure just indicative OR a safe estimate from DIAC ?

Can anyone comment on this ? I lodged my 175 application on 11th June 2012 and am waiting for my CO but will be good to get a fair estimate for CO allocation so that I can plan accordingly!

Thanks!


----------



## cy71_shyam (Jun 8, 2012)

*Same question.*

I am waiting as well.. I know some guys have got their CO assigned after applying in April.

If some one can shed light to this .. WOULD BE VERY HELPFUL.

We are in the same boat..lets connect with each other..If possible PM me your number and i would call you.


----------



## mhk (Apr 25, 2012)

me 2...waiting for the CO


----------



## sgk123 (Feb 6, 2012)

cy71_shyam said:


> I am waiting as well.. I know some guys have got their CO assigned after applying in April.
> 
> If some one can shed light to this .. WOULD BE VERY HELPFUL.
> 
> We are in the same boat..lets connect with each other..If possible PM me your number and i would call you.


When DIAC mentions the date as 6th January 2012, it means that *ALL* applicants who have logged their applications before 6th January 2012 have got a CO.

Yes, we know that some of our friends here who applied in April / May have got the CO. 
But that doesn't mean *ALL* applicants who have applied in April / May have got a CO. 
So DIAC will not be able to mention April / May in the timeline. Makes sense?

Further, we have always seen here that DIAC's timeline will lag the real timeline by few months. This might be because there might be a hand full of applicants who were not allocated a CO at the time of updating the timeline.

Hope that helps!


----------



## cy71_shyam (Jun 8, 2012)

*Interesting but NOT encouraging*

HI All,

Guys check this out.

Seems like Skill select is going to have priority over 175
Client Service Charter


----------



## cy71_shyam (Jun 8, 2012)

Applications with nominated occupations on the Skilled Occupation List Schedule 1.
See: Skilled Occupation List ( 37KB PDF file)

Order of processing will be:

applications lodged from 1 July 2012 through SkillSelect
applications within this priority for other GSM subclasses (subclass 175, 176, 475, 487, 885 and 886 applications).



This clearly means that Skill select will be faster ... and 175 might get further delayed. 

This is what it states.. Your comments please.


----------



## Soudagar (May 7, 2012)

My thoughts: August 2012 the first list of invitations get sent out. After that the counter gets set to zero , thats when the processing of the other subclass starts. Further more no information's given as to when the next round of invitations wil be sent, if the ceilings are reached within 1 month (looks like this) the next round of invitations for that skill code get sent the next year only. in a nut shell they will have all the time in the world BETWEEN invitation dates and ceiling occupancy dates. MY two cents.


----------



## mhk (Apr 25, 2012)

Soudagar...u make a lot of sense...


----------



## vss (May 31, 2012)

Soudagar said:


> My thoughts: August 2012 the first list of invitations get sent out. After that the counter gets set to zero , thats when the processing of the other subclass starts. Further more no information's given as to when the next round of invitations wil be sent, if the ceilings are reached within 1 month (looks like this) the next round of invitations for that skill code get sent the next year only. in a nut shell they will have all the time in the world BETWEEN invitation dates and ceiling occupancy dates. MY two cents.


Issuing Invitation is all about the automatic process, nothing to do with the COs. so the real job starts after sending the invitations and the applicant files the visa application. Also, every month there seems to be a invitation schedule(read it somewhere in immigration blog).

Also there is a high probability to restrict number of invitations per month since there could be upcoming EOIs which are much higher rank than the current ones for current year. If you are seeing the NZ EOI process you will have better idea how the invitations are sent out. So, my thought would be, we (before July 1 applicants)would have time between each invitations schedules. 

Hope they will try to clear all the backlog applications within this year.


NZ EOI trend(pass mark is 120)

http://www.immigration.govt.nz/NR/r...48F-83E8-A8B2F5808728/0/FactSheet20120530.pdf


----------



## World2009 (May 25, 2009)

vss said:


> Issuing Invitation is all about the automatic process, nothing to do with the COs. so the real job starts after sending the invitations and the applicant files the visa application. Also, every month there seems to be a invitation schedule(read it somewhere in immigration blog).
> 
> Also there is a high probability to restrict number of invitations per month since there could be upcoming EOIs which are much higher rank than the current ones for current year. If you are seeing the NZ EOI process you will have better idea how the invitations are sent out. So, my thought would be, we (before July 1 applicants)would have time between each invitations schedules.
> 
> ...


My migration agent told me that all his clients who made their applications till first week of May 2012 have been assigned with CO and he feels that most of the June applications will be processed this month (july) as there will less or no applications this month as the invitation will only be sent from August. So he hopes most of applicants (who have lodged before July 1st) should be assigned with a CO


----------



## vss (May 31, 2012)

World2009 said:


> My migration agent told me that all his clients who made their applications till first week of May 2012 have been assigned with CO and he feels that most of the June applications will be processed this month (july) as there will less or no applications this month as the invitation will only be sent from August. So he hopes most of applicants (who have lodged before July 1st) should be assigned with a CO


I guess there are many April last week/May first week applicants are still waiting for their COs


----------



## samdeking (Jun 14, 2012)

Agree with vss to an extent.

EOI is not the same as filing for PR. Invitations will be sent out to eligible candidates in a scheduled manner and this has got nothing to do with CO. 

COs only come into picture once your PR application has been lodged.

Going by that logic, the first lot of "invitations" to apply for SkillSelect 2012-13 will be sent out in August.
Till then the COs will still be getting assigned to applications lodged before 1st July 2012.

Although I seriously doubt the correctness of the 6th January 2012 date mentioned on DIAC site!

Cheers!


----------



## felixis6 (Jan 18, 2012)

Unfortunatly you have to wait they will allocate you a co possibly soon,probably beginning august.


----------



## World2009 (May 25, 2009)

felixis6 said:


> Unfortunatly you have to wait they will allocate you a co possibly soon,probably beginning august.


Anybody who have lodged their application on the 29th or 30th of June, or i am the last one to stand in the Q.


----------



## Soudagar (May 7, 2012)

my time lines below


----------



## pandit81 (May 7, 2012)

Waiting for CO as Well. 
Application Status shows "Application received - processing commenced"
How can we get the meds done without embassy asks for it.


----------



## mhk (Apr 25, 2012)

there is no need for embassy to ask for meds...u can just go and get them done


----------



## mhk (Apr 25, 2012)

new allocation daets are out there: Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications


----------



## aanchalk (May 3, 2012)

samdeking said:


> Agree with vss to an extent.
> 
> EOI is not the same as filing for PR. Invitations will be sent out to eligible candidates in a scheduled manner and this has got nothing to do with CO.
> 
> ...


I read in a post on the forum where people having SS before 1st July are already getting invites, so not sure how correct is the info about first invites being sent in Aug, is it officially published somewhere?


----------



## vss (May 31, 2012)

aanchalk said:


> I read in a post on the forum where people having SS before 1st July are already getting invites, so not sure how correct is the info about first invites being sent in Aug, is it officially published somewhere?


It was mentioned in DIAC blog

http://migrationblog.immi.gov.au/2012/06/18/why-you-should-submit-an-eoi-on-1-july-2012/


----------



## pandit81 (May 7, 2012)

aanchalk said:


> I read in a post on the forum where people having SS before 1st July are already getting invites, so not sure how correct is the info about first invites being sent in Aug, is it officially published somewhere?


If any candidate who have applied before 1st July for SS, gets the SS approval then he can receive instant invite, but can only apply for visa after 11th Aug because "Apply Visa" option is unavailable till 11th aug on the web portal.


----------



## pandit81 (May 7, 2012)

Somewhere I viewed that 176 visa holder applied till 24th June have already got there CO's allocated so 6 more days of 176 visa applicants will get there CO's till 31st July. After that, as there is no visa lodgement from 1st July, then I think 175 processing will begin. 

Hope then our turn will come


----------



## samdeking (Jun 14, 2012)

Hi Guys,

I just got a CO assigned and I have been asked for PCC and Meds within 28 days .. As I am out of my home country India and will be back only on 20th August I will ask for a few more days time to the CO .. Does anyone know about the next steps for medicals?

My timeline is updated ..

Cheers!




pandit81 said:


> Somewhere I viewed that 176 visa holder applied till 24th June have already got there CO's allocated so 6 more days of 176 visa applicants will get there CO's till 31st July. After that, as there is no visa lodgement from 1st July, then I think 175 processing will begin.
> 
> Hope then our turn will come


----------



## cy71_shyam (Jun 8, 2012)

samdeking said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I just got a CO assigned and I have been asked for PCC and Meds within 28 days .. As I am out of my home country India and will be back only on 20th August I will ask for a few more days time to the CO .. Does anyone know about the next steps for medicals?
> 
> ...



Congrats..Hopeully i will get my CO soon


----------



## chsridevi (Dec 22, 2011)

samdeking said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I just got a CO assigned and I have been asked for PCC and Meds within 28 days .. As I am out of my home country India and will be back only on 20th August I will ask for a few more days time to the CO .. Does anyone know about the next steps for medicals?
> 
> ...


Congrats!! Hope you will hear the good news soon!!

book appointment with the pannel doctor in your area

Docs required for each person:
filled in form 160, 26
2 passport photos
2 passport xerox copies


----------



## samdeking (Jun 14, 2012)

chsridevi said:


> Congrats!! Hope you will hear the good news soon!!
> 
> book appointment with the pannel doctor in your area
> 
> ...


Hi chsridevi,

Thanks a lot. I did undergo my Medicals with a DIAC authorized diagnostics center and I had carried my passport, Visa Application Summary, Photographs and Form 26EH (partly filled - applicant details) and Form 160EH (partly filled - applicant details) but post the examination the panel doctor said she will update everything online. When I asked if the forms needs to be filled she said its fine as she will do it online and she has access and asked me to check online after 7 working days!

Is this normal procedure for medicals? 

I am worried since I thought the forms 26EH and 160EH needed to be completed in front of the doctor and uploaded. Isn't that mandatory?

Please advise!


----------

